# sptd.sys



## Ajax (14. April 2009)

Hi
ich hab von zeit zu zeit nen BoD wegen der Datei/Treiber sptd.sys im verzeichnis C:\Windows\System32.
Was is das und kann ich das einfach so wegmachen?
Gruß,
Ajax


----------



## highspeedpingu (14. April 2009)

Da musst du Daemon tools deinstallieren. Dann geht´s wieder.
Der Treiber von Daemon tools (sptd.sys) verträgt sich mit einem anderen Programm NICHT...


----------



## Ajax (14. April 2009)

ich hab kein daemon tools drauf.
kanns sein dass es an alkohol 120% liegt?


----------



## affenhirn (19. April 2009)

ich hab auch alcohol 120% und hab die datei auch.
Ich glaub die kannste löschen, aber alcohol nicht mehr benutzen


----------



## AchtBit (19. April 2009)

Das ist ein SCSI Gerätetreiber eines Drittanbieters für virtuelle Geräte. Das Windoof funktioniert damit nur, wenn der nachträglich installiert wird. Bevor man ein System Update macht oder einen Spack installiert musst der deinstalliert werden oder Windows wird nach dem Update den normalen Start verweigern.


----------

